# How to drive em off without shooting



## richyrich (May 30, 2008)

The coyotes have been eating my chickens and have started coming around when people are here. The problem is, I have livestock and buildings and my clear fields of fire are kind of tight. I guess I could use a goose load in my 12 ga. IS there any way to drive these critters off short of shootin 'em? I cant afford to have a ricochet wind up in some horse's butt. But I sure am sick of losing roosters.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I think a big dog may be inorder.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

if you know where they are going in and out of to get your roosters start trapping them or snaring them. there is alot of info on the internet to learn how to do this. where are you located cause if your close enough to someone im sure they will be more than happy to take care of your problem.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I doubt you will find any non lethal solution. I agree that trapping or snaring would be the most effective.


----------



## richyrich (May 30, 2008)

I am in Southern California. I had one in the paddock last night when the lights were on and people were around. The teenager who exercises the horses called my wife. I came outside and he looked me over like he was sizing me up. I pelleted his fanny with my trusty Hyscore airgun and he took off. It's kinda funny, I know, but I can't have that- them coming around when there's kids here and stuff. I think I may just climb up on top of the tack shed with my 7mm and bait 'im. That way I'm firing straight down.


----------



## msteeber (May 31, 2008)

richyrich said:


> I am in Southern California. I had one in the paddock last night when the lights were on and people were around. The teenager who exercises the horses called my wife. I came outside and he looked me over like he was sizing me up. I pelleted his fanny with my trusty Hyscore airgun and he took off. It's kinda funny, I know, but I can't have that- them coming around when there's kids here and stuff. I think I may just climb up on top of the tack shed with my 7mm and bait 'im. That way I'm firing straight down.


Where in Southern California are you located? We are in Norco and are having a lot of problems in the area with Coyotes jumping our 6 ft. block walls and attacking and killing our cats and dogs. There have even been stories locally of children and even adults who have been attacked. We don't have the room to shoot either and have been considering a large dog, does anyone have any suggestions? We've been thinking of getting a lab. Thanks in advance.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Can you get close enough to get an arrow in them? I've got three with an arrow while deer hunting.


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

anti freeze poured on some liver, they love it.


----------



## msteeber (May 31, 2008)

Young'in said:


> anti freeze poured on some liver, they love it.


Yes, I have heard of this and considering trying it. The bow and arrow wont work because we couldn't get that close. How about having large dogs in our yard as a deterant? Would a Lab be aggresive enough if a coyote came into our yard?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

the lab seems like a waste of a good dog if you are guna use it to try scare yotes I would go with somthing more aggresive than a lab.


----------



## richyrich (May 30, 2008)

Young'in said:


> anti freeze poured on some liver, they love it.


That just seems kinda cruel to me. I dunno. Can't risk that with dogs around, tho anyhow.


----------



## richyrich (May 30, 2008)

buckseye said:


> Can you get close enough to get an arrow in them? I've got three with an arrow while deer hunting.


 I like this idea. There's two big ash trees right near where he's been coming in. I'm thinking I'll run a stand in one of those and drill him when he comes for the gate.

Anyway, everybody here has been really great. Thanks to you all for the advice. I don't want to do anything foolish, but I've gotta do something.
It's great to talk to folks who know what's up.


----------



## msteeber (May 31, 2008)

goosehunternd said:


> the lab seems like a waste of a good dog if you are guna use it to try scare yotes I would go with somthing more aggresive than a lab.


Can you suggest some breeds of dogs that would be more aggressive yet friendly with other pets and people?


----------



## Chaser21 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats ironic you ask that question. I am in school now and i have to take psychology. Any way the other day i was in class and the psyc teacher told us of a way a sheep farmer used a non lethal way to get rid of yotes. he would take a dead sheep and put this stuff in it that the coyotes would eat. when the coyotes ate it it would make the extreamly sick but not kill them. She said they would puke ('uke:') everything they had in em up. She said that was supposed to make them leave the livestock alone. sorry i dont know what the stuff was that made them sick. All this stuff she told us had something to do with what we were studying. But i couldnt tell you.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Get a greyhound they will take care of a coyote in seconds.


----------



## Chaser21 (Jun 2, 2008)

My best friend works at a goat farm. They have the same problem you do. So he put the huge white dogs in the fields with the goats. The dogs are called great Pyrenees. These dogs are real good with people also. And they don't bother the goats. It was cool watching the baby goats they would just curl up beside the dog and sleep. here is a site to go to http://www.oicu2.com/pyr/flock.html. It says this dog was made for your problem.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Gosh yes those big white dogs are awesome, they eat a ton of food too. They stay with the sheep or goats and don't come home except for food. They are real good with people.


----------



## Chaser21 (Jun 2, 2008)

> anti freeze poured on some liver, they love it.


I think the tree huggers made anti freeze manufactures make the coolant non lethal. Because to many house dogs were licking it out of the garage. But i am not positive. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

There are non-toxic antifreeze's out there. But to answer your question, no, most antifreeze is still toxic.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

man i cant believe im gonna say this but get a semi auto 22lr, if you can connect the bullet should be toast after impact, use a hollow point, it sounds like you are really close and the coyotes in south cal seem on the smaller side than what we got up in ND, plus the report from the 22 probably wont bother your stock go for a head shot and be ready for a follow up. Do some research on body grip traps like a 330 conibear or cable snares. good luck


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

use ur 12ga.!


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah that would be your best bet


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Ok, here is a method that might be a bit more conducive to your area.

http://www.collarum.com/

It is basically a snare with a stop gap built in so it won't kill the animal. So if you get your little fluffy neighbor dog in it it won't kill it. But if you get a coyote in it, then you can dispatch it cleanly with a 22lr without your neighbors getting to bent.

I'd stay away from the 330 body grip traps. Neighbors dog or cat get in one of those and the lawsuit could be pretty good.

When it's your a$$ you cover it as best you can, there are way to many anti's out there. Keep your head down and you'll be in good shape.

xdeano


----------

